# Glow in the dark decor



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I am specifically asking about those moon caves and large rock type things that Walmart sells but it doesn't matter much because I don't really have room for more decor, lol.

I am curious what you guys think of glow in the dark decor? I have found some that look neat but I'd be worried that it glowing in the dark would keep my fish awake at night, lol.

I know I have seen a few other members who have had those moon caves.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I wouldn't put them in my tank for a couple reasons... That would probably disrupt the fish's circadian rythem, and who knows what weird chemicals might leach into the water.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have the moon cave. It barely glows at all and not for very long so if u are worried about it bothering your fish then dont be. I got mine b/c it was a nice natural looking cave that coordinated well with my other decor. the glowing was just an added bonus but like I said mine doesnt glow much and its under led lights most of the day


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you! I do kind of like the look of the moon caves just because they are simple and I'm a simple type of person, lol.

I guess I never thought of what actually makes something glow in the dark. I guess I'll have to do a little more research first...

If they can get away with making aquarium decorations with metal in them, then they can probably get away with making aquarium decorations with toxic paint. 0_0


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chum has only been in his (that I know of) about 3 times in a month...but it looks pretty cute in his tank (all his stuff is red and black with the white cave and 2 green plants. he prefers to sleep behind his filter but the cave is there if he needs it. I put a black potpourri burner in there for a day or 2 and he seemed to like it but then he stared acting lethargic so I took it out and did a water change and now hes fine


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

They're great for blacklight tanks, like for glofish. But they don't really glow too much on their own at night.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

sareena79 said:


> Chum has only been in his (that I know of) about 3 times in a month...but it looks pretty cute in his tank (all his stuff is red and black with the white cave and 2 green plants. he prefers to sleep behind his filter but the cave is there if he needs it. I put a black potpourri burner in there for a day or 2 and he seemed to like it but then he stared acting lethargic so I took it out and did a water change and now hes fine


In my experience, Betta take comfort in dark areas. caves that are black on the inside they tend to love. If it's white inside and light can get in it, they don't like it so much.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah, thank you for your input! Any idea what I could do for a simple cave that is black or dark on the inside? I don't want anything too fancy, or big, just functional. I already have black gravel because my new Betta I'm getting is light colored 

Edit: Also makes sense why my VT loves his squidward house and likes to sleep behind the black filter but never used his spongebob pineapple house or terracotta pot.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Ah, thank you for your input! Any idea what I could do for a simple cave that is black or dark on the inside? I don't want anything too fancy, or big, just functional. I already have black gravel because my new Betta I'm getting is light colored
> 
> Edit: Also makes sense why my VT loves his squidward house and likes to sleep behind the black filter but never used his spongebob pineapple house or terracotta pot.


*Black coffee cup.*
I've used coffee cups before. They're fine to use, the glaze they're painted with is food safe, which means it's safe for aquariums and fish. Just make sure it's made with WHITE CLAY. Red and brown have iron in it which will leak into the water over time. A chipped cup is fine if it's white clay.

*Legos.*
Just make sure they're clean and either weigh them down or put them on a lego base and cover it with substrate.

*Glasses/vases*
Dark decorative glass, like an old drinking glass or little vase work fine and are safe. Just make sure the hole is big enough so the betta wont get stuck inside.

*Film Canisters*
I've used them before. You can get a few different sizes. If you still have some laying around, they work. Might need to put a little rock inside it to keep it down. Some bettas like the small size, makes them feel safe I assume.

*Tupperwear*
Some tupperwear is black or solid colored. Just cut a hole in the side for an entrance and place it upside down in the tank. Weigh it down with a rock on top or something. Makes like an igloo cave.

*Small Animal Igloo*
Speaking of igloos. You know those little castle igloo things marketed for mice, hamsters, and rats. Those are fish safe. Just weigh it down and make sure to remove the sticker completely.

*Critter Trail Tunnels*
I like these, you can get creative. Just make a simple tunnel or a complex maze type of tunnel with many exits and put it in the tank. Fish of all types like to swim through them. I've seen people make a series of tunnels and put them under gravel, making undergravel tunnels for their fish. They have the exits sitting above the gravel so there's multiple ways to get in and out. That makes vacuuming a hassle though. I'd just set it on top of the gravel.

*Molded Gravel*
If you have spare gravel and aquarium sealant, you can make a mixture of them together and form your own cave. This is messy though. And time consuming.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Good question AyalaCookiejar and glad you bought it up because a few days ago I got one of the glow in the dark rocks, its white with blue kinda swirled around it. I am planning on changing out a couple of my decorations and going with a blue theme for Perseus`s tank home and I really love this rock cause it has holes in it he can swim though and he loves to swim though things. But I never stopped to think about what chemicals could be on it to make it glow, I was not going after the glow part really I just really loved this rock and knew Perseus would enjoy it because of the holes, I got it at Walmart of course...lol 


I am going to search on goggle and see if I can find out for sure if they are safe or not because I am the world`s worst worrier when it comes to my fish...lol I have not put it in the tank yet by the way. Surely they would not sell anything that could be harmful to fish but you never know it always pays to find out for sure !


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Perseusmom said:


> Good question AyalaCookiejar and glad you bought it up because a few days ago I got one of the glow in the dark rocks, its white with blue kinda swirled around it. I am planning on changing out a couple of my decorations and going with a blue theme for Perseus`s tank home and I really love this rock cause it has holes in it he can swim though and he loves to swim though things. But I never stopped to think about what chemicals could be on it to make it glow, I was not going after the glow part really I just really loved this rock and knew Perseus would enjoy it because of the holes, I got it at Walmart of course...lol
> 
> 
> I am going to search on goggle and see if I can find out for sure if they are safe or not because I am the world`s worst worrier when it comes to my fish...lol I have not put it in the tank yet by the way. Surely they would not sell anything that could be harmful to fish but you never know it always pays to find out for sure !


What causes things to glow in the dark are phosphors; Zinc Sulfide and Strontium Aluminate. It's either of those two that make things glow. Strontium Aluminate is the newer phosphor. All a phosphor does is radiate visible light after having been "charged" under a light. In essence, it absorbs light for a limited amount of time, which is why the glow of the item fades after a while. The phosphors are perfectly safe for aquariums when in a solid form (Like the moon cave and in plastic beads or pebbles). Obviously, liquid form is deadly, even dangerous for us humans. So don't go dropping glow sticks in your aquarium. Those plastic chambers end up leaking after a while.

However, moon cave, glow in the dark beads and pebbles, even those glow in the dark stars and the like, are all aquarium safe. Just make sure the stars don't have any glue-type residue on them. best bet is to buy new ones that come without a sticky side, or the ones that come with a paste you have to personally apply to the stars. Just dump the paste and rinse the stars, pebbles, whatever and put them in. They look nice at night or if you have a black light.

I have a black light in my room, and the light illuminates the tanks and makes everything glow that is meant to or is the right white or neon shade. if you manage to get that right white shade in a betta, it's AMAZING.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Krys thanks so very much you have saved us loads of research into finding out if these glow in dark decorations are safe for our fish :-D:-D:-D Perseus thanks you too I know he is going to love his new glow in the dark rock cause he can swim though it when I do put get it into his home this week. I love black lights I am going to put that on my shopping list :thumbsup:


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Black lights can get expensive. I have a florescent one that could fit in a 20 gal. hood. But it's on my wall.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

> In my experience, Betta take comfort in dark areas. caves that are black on the inside they tend to love. If it's white inside and light can get in it, they don't like it so much.


I've noticed him in it alot more lately. I put in a black stone oil warmer and he liked it at 1st but then he started acting funny so I was afraid it was maybe leaching stuff into his water so I took it out and did a big water change and now hes fine and actually using his moon cave. not every day but hey atleast its getting used. his favorite place is still behind the filter. I got him a betta hammock and he ignored it until I flipped it over and now I catch him chillin on it and he built a big bubble nest under it.... goofball!!!


----------

